# Thoughts on call collecting



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 28, 2008)

Let’s talk a little bit about call collecting.  My collection is somewhat meager, mostly what I have gotten through trades.  I know there are a few that have collections that goes into the 10’s of thousands of dollars, maybe more.  I just recently purchased a Lamar Williams butternut long box that is the most expensive call I have bought thus far and at Unicoi, I bought a poplar short box made by Darrin Dawkins.

Collecting turkey calls is a lot like collecting baseball memorabilia and I see it from 2 approaches: The first is buying calls that have already been recognized as high value for whatever reason; and second are those calls by today’s call makers with an expectation that they will one day have a recognized value.

I, with very limited resources and knowledge, am basically taking the latter approach.  With absolutely no disrespect to any call maker, my personal belief is that a Bob Harwell box would be a good investment.  Bob was a good friend of Neil’s and I’m sure he learned a lot from the master.  If you have ever tried one of Bob’s boxes you would know that they are full of turkey and relatively cheap in comparison with other higher caliber call makers plus his craftsmanship is second to none.  I now have 2 of his boxes and I also informed Bob that I also want a long box from him.

I would love to own a few (or more) AUTHENTIC Neil Cost calls but I’m afraid that they are currently out of my price range.  For the past few years it seems that trumpets have been the big deal but that looks to be dying down some.  Box calls have always seem to rise to the top as far as value and desirability.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 28, 2008)

IMO, the best collections of anything are collections of things that have been used.  To me, guns and everything pertaining to guns, is the most fun you can have with your clothes on.  However, I'm more interested in someone's collection of guns that they've hunted the heck out of than of someone's pristine collection of NIB pre-64 Winchesters or something like that.

I guess what I'm saying is that scratches and cracks tell stories, and to me, that's what hunting and memorabilia is all about.  If a Neil Cost box is collectible because of how good it sounds, then it'd be an utter waste to have it pristine sitting on a shelf when it could be slaying gobblers.

And that's how I would approach collecting turkey calls if I were so inclined.  I'd buy good sounding calls that I can use to kill turkeys and then at some point, retire them and start in with another.  I agree that the most fun in collecting is buying from people making calls today, perhaps even unknowns, and supporting their craft, as well as helping your own cause.  That way, a lot of times you get to meet them, talk to them about their calls.  Then, one day, if they do become famous and the calls are really worth something you can say, "I knew that guy back when he was just starting out and I have one of his first 1000 calls" or something like that.  That way you have memories when you look in your displays.  You can't get that if you pay $750 for a box call that you wouldn't dare take into the woods.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 28, 2008)

Box calls seem to be the most collectible of Turkey calls, trumpets would probably be second. 


Who do you think builds the most collectible calls today? Calls that will appreciate over time.

Parker Whedon
Lamar Williams
Bob Harwell
Steve Mann
Darrin Dawkins


I've got calls from all except Parker.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 28, 2008)

David, you are right.  For the money, there is not a single better box call made than Bob Harwell's...IMO.  

I too have a small, but growing collection.  But they all go in the woods with me occasionally.  I don't think I'll ever own a call that doesn't get hunted with occasionally.

I've got two of Lamar's short boxes.  One of Darrin's paddles. Two Alan Sentell trumpets, some stuff made by a guy names David Mills, a couple from Steve Twork (great sounding calls by a new guy), a Doug Camp screamin hen, some Sweet Music from Cal and a few others.  I keep adding a few every year and hope to get a few more good ones each time.


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree.  You can but an expensive already collectible call but the price is not going to increase now as much as buying one from a great maker now at a good price. Unfortunately you will have to wait till he dies but when he does your value will go up a lot.  It is sad but calls usually get more collectible when they can no longer be made becaseu the maker is dead.

It also helps if the builder has won lots of awards.  I dought I will live to see my David Hollarand calls be worth a lot more but whoever I leave them to might.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess my thing is that I really don't care how much it's worth....other than just for kicks.  99% of the calls I have were made for ME (I bought a few off of ebay before I knew any better).  I would want to get rid of them ever.  So, for me, having one from a guy like Lamar or Darrin or Alan is just kind of like having the honor of knowing that a great call maker made a call for me.

I know there are lots of guys out there who collect for the purpose of gaining value and there's nothing wrong with that for sure.  But I collect calls because I love turkey calls and that's it.  I do buy calls that I think sound good from guys who are relative unkowns.  So I'm not picky.  It's just gotta sound good.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree that once a call maker dies his/her calls would become more valuable.  I believe that David Halloran has an extremely good future in the world of call making but considering his youth and apparent good health, it’s going to be a while before he kicks the bucket.

I will again compare call collecting with baseball memorabilia and I see a parallel.  Baseball memorabilia reached a plateau when numerous companies got involved and the market became flooded.  There are a lot of people getting into call making and also flooding the market.  This makes older and/or out of production calls a lot more appealing.  As with baseball stuff, the future value of new calls is highly speculative, that’s why I identified Bob’s calls as a probable good investment.  I believe if you look at his history (including his association with Neil), his calls (sound and craftsmanship quality) and cost, to me it adds up to a great deal.  I’m not saying that Bob rides Neil’s coat tails, his calls stand on their own, but you cannot ignore that association.

BTW, Albert Paul had a booth at Atlanta and if I hadn’t already bought the calls I had, I would have bought one of his.


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 28, 2008)

In my opinion the turkey call has lost its real purpose..to call in a turkey..lots of callmakers today are building "art" with no regard to sound..I dont even consider them callmakers..What kills me is when a guy posts a picture of a call and someone replies" I bet she really sings!"..or " I bet it sounds as good as it looks"..


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 28, 2008)

I buy Turkey Calls first to hunt with and if they are worth anything after I have hunted with them and retired them, that is a bonus. 

I only have one call that I will not take into the woods with me. That is a Boat Paddle that Lamar Williams made in 1997. Because of the value of that call and case, they stay in my Gun Safe most of the time! All the rest of the calls (500+) that I have either traded for or purchased, I will eventually use to hunt with. I always try to take calls in my Vest and some backups in a Tupperware Box to swap out while I am hunting!  

There are a lot of things that have to be taken into consideration in purchasing any Turkey Call, especially if you are going to collect them. You have to decide if you are going to collect Decorative Calls or Hunting Calls. You can even break it down further if you want. You then need to find several Call Makers stuff that you like and start building a colllection of their calls. A lot of people think f a theme and have several Call Makers make a call or calls with that theme (Wood Type, Call Type etc. etc.).

The first and most important thing that I look in a Turkey Call is  whether the call sounds good to my ear! It doesn't matter who made it at that point! The Second thing I look for is Craftsmanship, Fit and Finish. 

I try to keep up with as many new Call Makers as I can. I have also mentored several who I keep in touch with to see how they are doing! I always try to get at least one call from as many of them as possible to add to my collection. The calls from people that I have helped out learning to make calls really have a lot of meaning to me! When I started making calls in 1999 there really wasn't a lot of information flow. That has all changed now!

Any Call Maker that has an association with Neil Cost will increase the value and collectibility of the calls that they make. Lamar Williams, Steve Mann, Darrin Dawkins, Bob Harwell and probably a few others that I don't know about all have ties to Neil Cost. They all also make Turkey Calls that are a little different than Neil did, but they all sound great!   

There are always going to be some Call Makers that make exceptional Turkey Calls that are over looked or never discovered. With all the interest in Turkey Calls these days I still do not understand this! If you look you can find them!   

I also believe that the amount of calls that a Call Maker makes will also have an impact on the Collectibility of the calls he or she makes. The younger the Call Maker is and the higher number of calls that he or she makes will have an effect on the collectibility of the calls that they make. An example is a rare car like a Shelby Mustang. They made Millions of Mustangs, they only made a few thousand Shelby Mustangs. Both are Collectible, but the Shelbys are selling for a lot more than a regular Mustang!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great thread.

I cannot really add anything that most folks haven't already touched on. Just like looking at them. Playing them, Taking them into the woods to try and outwit a gobbler. I like what some of the call mean for thier history. Some for thier looks. They all have a different meaning for me.

Love reading about them and seeing guys post pictures.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 28, 2008)

I will agree that Bob Harwell makes an outstanding box call.  I have two of his and they are both equally good as turkey calling instruments.  However, I know Bob and Neil were acquaintances but am not that sure that Neil mentored Bob in callmaking.  I have been under the assumption that Bob was more influenced by Lamar.

I have about 30 Neil Cost calls, have read his three books and consider myself a student of the man and his calls.

My understanding is that Neil taught the following in the following order:  Lamar Williams, Steve Mann, to a smaller degree Don Chancey.  Reading Neil's three books (put together by Scott Branton and Ray Berryhill), Lamar and Steve are his only protoge's that he acknowledged, though many claim to be influened by him.

I love collecting calls though I am not as active as I once was.  I have about 2500 calls of all makes, manufactures, and types.  My method of operation has been to buy calls made by the older generation as investments and buy the younger generations as hunting calls.  It seems to have worked so far.

I know Bob comes on here from time to time and would welcome his input.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 28, 2008)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I will agree that Bob Harwell makes an outstanding box call.  I have two of his and they are both equally good as turkey calling instruments.  However, I know Bob and Neil were acquaintances but am not that sure that Neil mentored Bob in callmaking.  I have been under the assumption that Bob was more influenced by Lamar.
> 
> I have about 30 Neil Cost calls, have read his three books and consider myself a student of the man and his calls.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info Dalton.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great information. 

Darrell


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Mar 5, 2008)

I will comment on this next week. Will start a new thread.

                         BOB


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 5, 2008)

Randy said:


> I agree.  You can but an expensive already collectible call but the price is not going to increase now as much as buying one from a great maker now at a good price. Unfortunately you will have to wait till he dies but when he does your value will go up a lot.  It is sad but calls usually get more collectible when they can no longer be made becaseu the maker is dead.
> 
> It also helps if the builder has won lots of awards.  I dought I will live to see my David Hollarand calls be worth a lot more but whoever I leave them to might.




 as much as i hate to agree this is pretty much the way it is nowdays. but it doesnt allways work out. some makes just pass on and their calls pierodicaly show up in yard sales or on ebay for next to nothin . as far a awards... this is something relative why?, well how many did neil cost win.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Mar 5, 2008)

investment?  it's always hard to tell.  this turkey market changes all the time...... there can only be a chosen few that get the nod at auctions.   but as far as collecting goes I may never own a neil cost.  but the "hand me down factor"  I hope is something special my kids appreciate one day.  it might not be much in some eyes but it is my collection.  and that is priceless


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been collecting for many years.  I have had the opportunity to hunt with a three time Grand Champion - Paul Butski and Billy McCoy who was also a great turkey hunter.  Each of them truely taught me how to turkey hunt when I moved to Alabama.  I was able to collect the majority of my turkey calls through the two of them.  
Alabama call manufactures have been my favorite such as Southland, Ben Lee, Lynch amoung others.  I have 200 or so calls in my collection from various call manufactures.  

My next call to add to my collection is going to be a Gibson.  

I never dreamed some of the calls I have today would be worth what they are today.  The main advise I would give is that any turkey call you collect is worth its weight in gold especially if allows you call in a long beard or two.  There are so many new call manufacturers you can purchase great calls while attending banquets, conventions etc no matter what your budget may be.


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 6, 2008)

Collecting has become a real hobby of mine over the past few years.  I don't yet have the big numbers of calls, but that number is going up all the time.  I've tried to get calls from craftsmen who are up and coming and from those who are legends in the callmaking business.  

Some of the box calls I have that I consider worth having come from Lamar Williams (long box and short box), Don Chancey(I have one of the last, if not the last call he ever finished before his untimely passing), Albert Paul, Irving Whitt, Jerry White and Pat Strawser.  I've had a shot at a few of Neil's calls and didn't get them, and I'm a big fan of the Birmingham Lynch calls.  Hope to add calls from Darrin Dawkins and Niles Oesterlie soon.  

Collecting calls is lots of fun, and can be really exciting when you find an unexpected gem from time to time.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 6, 2008)

My collection was aquired for personal use and is not too impressive.  I've purchased a call or two every year for the last 30 years for use in the woods.  Most are production calls picked up because they sounded good or were on sale.  It was only about 10 years ago that I tried to get a custom call every year.  Some of the production calls from the 70s and 80s are interesting and are were important to the evolution to todays calls.  I can't imagine they coud be worth much to any one but me.  All have been used to talk to turkeys and most have contributed to some bird's demise.  Does anyone remember when nearly every production call had instructions on how to yelp, cluck, purr etc?


----------



## Newman (Mar 6, 2008)

I have only been buying custom calls for a couple of years, but I'm not really doing it to be a collector.  After this year I will have a couple of Bob Harwell's, a Jerry White, a couple Alex Williams, a couple Matt McLain's and a Darrin Dawkins on order for around 2010/2011.  I would like to add a few more box calls and  a trumpet or two just to try. More than likely a box call from ALbert Paul and maybe Mike Lapp and trumpets from McClain and Sentell, but after that, I may be done.  For me a call is supposed to be used in the field, and that is what I want.  I'm not necessarily looking for a collectable- but just calls that are known for their sound.  That does mean that some of the calls I buy will be collectable at one time, but that isn't my sole purpose in buying them, and I'd like to think that that is what the maker had in mind when he made any of my calls.

Jason


----------

